# Vaping Martyr



## Schnappie (22/8/16)

Good Morning

I am just curious if I am the only one or not but vaping sort of had the reverse effect on me. I was never really a smoker but I would smoke one or 2 menthol cigarettes a week just for the taste.

One night at a show at barnyard theatre one of my mates was vaping Suckerpunch and I was curious about the twisp ads so he let me try suckerpunch on his Ijust2 and I was instantly hooked and the rest was history.....

I only vaped 0mg as I was not a smoker, simply a flavour chaser but many mods and tanks later winter came, and I thought a nice tobacco vape with some nicotine (1.5 mg) would be bliss in the cold. Now I put nicotine in almost all my flavours and would even consider 3mg as a lot of shops flavours are not in 0mg.

So I gues this kinds of defeat the purpose of vaping, but I enjoy it and never felt better. I also introduced 3 smokers in my office to vaping, and 3 of my friends/ family and all 6 of them was heavy smokers so I am happy about that.

Really wondering if I am the only one who took on vaping in reverse?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/8/16)

Hi @Schnappie 
Thanks for sharing

I think you are one of the few that went in reverse

Several studies / surveys I have seen in the past suggest that most vapers were smokers before they started vaping. The direction you took seems to be one of the arguments the anti-vaping movements are using against vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neuk (22/8/16)

I have a similar story to tell, although I used to smoke hubbly on weekends a few years back but have never been a cigarette smoker. My first few liquids were all 0mg but I now buy 3mg liquids, more for the taste than the nicotine though.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## therazia (22/8/16)

Weirdly enough I'm also a hubbly smoker but enjoy vaping a lot more. The 3mg just adds that punch my throat needs to compare to a proper hubbly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (22/8/16)

Delete the thread. This is just the info that the anti vaping advocates are looking for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (22/8/16)

I suppose in any habit, you will find people starting it from a non-conventional position. And then people stopping it from a non-conventional position. I know two former heavy smokers who both gave up after having a general anaesthetic and op in hospital. Not because they had to quit for health reasons (the ops were for ailments not related to smoking) but because, when they woke from the anaesthetic, it was like someone had turned off the nicotine craving switch. They both said that when they woke up, they just had no craving anymore. It was like they had never smoked and they didn't have the slightest inclination to light up. So stopping was the easiest thing in the world.

The FDA's response to Nicopure's lawsuit indicates that more US teenagers vape now than smoke. As vaping becomes more mainstream, I imagine there will be quite a number of people who take it up without having smoked. I think the appeal lies not so much in the nicotine but in the pure child-like pleasure in blowing out huge clouds. Let's face it, when we see those guys selling the bubble-blowers at the robots, we secretly want to get one and blow bubbles, isn't it?

I started on a cig-alike that satisfied my nicotine urge fine (18mg juice) but produced pathetic little clouds. I very soon graduated to a mod&tank setup. Even though I wasn't getting any more nicotine, the ability to blow bigger clouds produces a sense of satisfaction. I think that blowing clouds is a big part of smoking and vaping. And as competitive vaping grows, I guess many kids will be drawn to it for that aspect alone.

Then there is also the tech aspect of it. We love the control that tech gives us in our smart phones. But there is no tech in smoking. You light up and you get what you get. A shiny device that has many settings like a cell phone, where you can customise it to your specific needs, is always going to appeal more to today's techie generation. A kid who starts vaping now can brag to his mates about the l33t c01lz he made, or how many watts he coaxed out of his mech, or the giant clouds he blows. What can he brag about with smoking? How nice his lighter is?

I'm a Luddite, I don't follow social media or do any of the digital stuff that peeps today do. Yet even for me, there is something very satisfying about deciding what juice I'm going to mix, or what coil I'm going to make, or how I'm going to try different wicking and wattage today. Smoking was a habit, vaping is a hobby. Therein lies the rub.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (22/8/16)

Jan said:


> Delete the thread. This is just the info that the anti vaping advocates are looking for


You have a point maybe starting this wasnt the best idea. Although I am proud I got 6 people to quit stinkies


----------



## Schnappie (22/8/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Schnappie
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I think you are one of the few that went in reverse
> ...


Hi @Silver 
True I suppose. I do not agree with them though as this is my hobby. I am also happy I got 6 heavy smokers to stop. But I would certaibly not want to give ammunition to anti vape movements as I really support vaping with my all. I am not addicted in anyway as I can vape 0mg for weeks if I want to. I have a non addictive personality but i love how flavour profiles differ with and without nicotine.

For example Dragon Juice goes from sweet to sherbet when you add a small amount of nicotine but that is just my tastebuds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk (22/8/16)

Nice look at it @RichJB I am a bit of a geek so I like the tech aspect, the flavour for me is what got me started, being an ex hubbly smoker.



RichJB said:


> I think the appeal lies not so much in the nicotine but in the pure child-like pleasure in blowing out huge clouds. Let's face it, when we see those guys selling the bubble-blowers at the robots, we secretly want to get one and blow bubbles, isn't it?



Not me, I want to rip it from their hands and throw it over the nearest bridge, I don't want any of that bubble crap near my car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/8/16)

Kids now days have endless things to occupy their minds and time. But they are still kids. So IMO the whole young people taking up vaping argument is bull. Kids take up fads, a fact of life. Matters not to them in general whether they are good or bad for them. And it doesn't matter if from curiosity or peer pressure, they are going to do it no matter what family, friends or the law says. 

I'm someone who dates back to the late 40's, and my generation did just about anything that came down the pike to have fun. While all that the great outdoors had to offer, girls, music, girls, hot rods, girls, motorcycles, girls, smoking, girls, drinking, girls, sports and girls were standard outlets, anything new to do got a lot of interest. Many of the things I did were so dangerous that they used up the lions share of my 99 lives before I was even out of high school. That didn't matter to me, I was fearless so if I survived I was always willing to try anything new that I wanted to do... at least once. A mindset that has stayed with me all my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

